# kitchen paint color advice



## abfab04 (Jul 2, 2009)

i'm having difficulty choosing a paint color to go with my kitchen backsplash (pic attached). i plan to renovate in a few years so don't want to change the tiles at this point.

i want to add some color, but nothing i've looked at seems to work with the retro tile, so i'm reluctantly thinking about a light cream. the cabinet handles are being changed to silver and i'm considering oak laminate flooring.

any advise?


----------



## lilypotter (Jun 26, 2009)

If you are considering Oak laminate flooring, choose any color that is similar to that of white sand. will give you that woody structure of uniformity


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

what country are you located in? and are 48" entry doors the norm? :huh:


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Was curious of the same....the countertop and cookstove look to be as high as the door.

As far as color, pale yellow or or a soft terracotta or peach color would look very nice with the existing colors in the room.


----------



## abfab04 (Jul 2, 2009)

thank you for your suggestions. I ended up painting a light yellow which worked out well.

Its a standard size side door. There are a 3 steps down to landing, which doesn't show in the pic, making it look smaller!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

:laughing: I thought you might be a family of hobbits


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG...I thought the same thing when I saw the door but then realized that there was prob a step-down to the door.

But anyways, did you put the backsplash up? 

I would paint a similar color that is in the backsplash for the walls. New laminate flooring would look good.


----------

